# Next event - this sunday!



## Stitch147 (Sep 1, 2017)

My next event that I am taking part in will be the Parallel London 5K.
http://www.parallellondon.com/

I will be doing this on Sunday morning at the Olympic park in Stratford.
I'm looking forward to taking part in this one as its a new one for me.
I'm kind of wishing I signed up for the 10k distance now. But I didn't want to overdo it as I am doing a 25K next Saturday!
I'll do an update after the event on Sunday.


----------



## Lisa66 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sounds like just a warm up for you for next weekend then?! You're going to smash that 1 million step challenge...will be interesting to see where you are on the leader board after next weekend.

I wonder how many steps you'll have done by the end of the year? You're definitely inspiring me to take part in a few events next year. Have a great time Sunday!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 1, 2017)

Have a great day on Sunday, @Stitch147. 
No need to wait, @Lisa66 - you could sign up free for parkrun today and do your first free timed 5km tomorrow. www.parkrun.org.uk - click on Events tab for your nearest / most convenient.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 1, 2017)

By the time Ive completed the London bridges walk in October I'd have completed 8 events this year, 2 short of my target, but I think there are a couple of santa runs in December local to me I might sign up to do!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2017)

Hope all goes well Stitch!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 1, 2017)

All the best Stitch


----------



## grovesy (Sep 1, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 1, 2017)

Gold Star Stitch  !


----------



## Flower (Sep 1, 2017)

Go Stitch!  5k will be a walk in the Olympic park for you


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 1, 2017)

Good luck Stitch!


----------



## Lisa66 (Sep 1, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Have a great day on Sunday, @Stitch147.
> No need to wait, @Lisa66 - you could sign up free for parkrun today and do your first free timed 5km tomorrow. www.parkrun.org.uk - click on Events tab for your nearest / most convenient.



Thank you. Well I'm away this weekend, however ahead of you there, as my husband and I have already talked about doing park runs this autumn (calendar permitting) at our local common. We do lots of walks and exercise, but I was thinking more of some of the  charitable walks and events that @Stitch147 does, some of them sound really good and a plus would be that an organisation would benefit from our exercise.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 2, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> Thank you. Well I'm away this weekend, however ahead of you there, as my husband and I have already talked about doing park runs this autumn (calendar permitting) at our local common. We do lots of walks and exercise, but I was thinking more of some of the  charitable walks and events that @Stitch147 does, some of them sound really good and a plus would be that an organisation would benefit from our exercise.


I'm touristing at a parkrun in a different city today, while visiting friends and spectating triathlons. However, my local parkrun is collecting clothes and trainers for homeless people this weekend, so I'll take some along when I volunteer at junior parkrun on Sunday. We also do litter collections in our park several times a year. So, it's not just parkrunners who benefit from our exercise. I feel uncomfortable asking friends for money, so only do that once a year, on Keswick to Barrow 43 mikes walk each May, when I'm in one of the Dystonia teams.


----------



## Steff (Sep 2, 2017)

Good luck Stitch


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 3, 2017)

Bugger!!! Got up nice and early, got my oh to drive me to the station for a nice early train (due to engineering works Id have to get a rail replacement bus part of the way), sat at station waiting for train for first part of journey only for an announcement to come over saying that all trains are suspended due to person hit by a train. Next rail replacement bus not for about 1 hour!!! Back home now as I will not get to Stratford in time for the start.  I was really looking forward to doing this one today.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Bugger!!! Got up nice and early, got my oh to drive me to the station for a nice early train (due to engineering works Id have to get a rail replacement bus part of the way), sat at station waiting for train for first part of journey only for an announcement to come over saying that all trains are suspended due to person hit by a train. Next rail replacement bus not for about 1 hour!!! Back home now as I will not get to Stratford in time for the start.  I was really looking forward to doing this one today.


Oh no! That is such a shame  Sorry to hear this Stitch


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 3, 2017)

I was really looking forward to this one too. I hope the trains are better for next Saturday when I'm doing the Thames Path challenge 25k as I'm doing it for Diabetes UK!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 3, 2017)

So sorry ! Well done for trying Stitch . I would vote for you.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 6, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Bugger!!! Got up nice and early, got my oh to drive me to the station for a nice early train (due to engineering works Id have to get a rail replacement bus part of the way), sat at station waiting for train for first part of journey only for an announcement to come over saying that all trains are suspended due to person hit by a train. Next rail replacement bus not for about 1 hour!!! Back home now as I will not get to Stratford in time for the start.  I was really looking forward to doing this one today.


Really unfortunate for you, Stitch. Even sadder for the person hit by train, the driver and their family and friends.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 6, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Really unfortunate for you, Stitch. Even sadder for the person hit by train, the driver and their family and friends.


Being an ex train driver I don't feel sad about the person hit by a train, I know that sounds harsh, its the drivers I feel sorry for.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 6, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Being an ex train driver I don't feel sad about the person hit by a train, I know that sounds harsh, its the drivers I feel sorry for.


My thoughts are with both. Plus, admiration for the work of railway staff, in combination with training by Samaritans, for their actions in preventing suicides. Felix the Huddersfield Station Cat is a very good source of information and philosophy. I suspect her humans do the typing, although they failed in giving her a male name before taking her to vet for what turned out to be a more significant operation than expected!


----------

